# Odd behavior with back leg - ideas?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

without seeing Archie I would say knee trouble, dogs with knee problems have trouble with jumping up. 
some links listing symptoms


Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Patellar Luxation

https://www.acvs.org/small-animal/patellar-luxations

Kneecap Dislocation in Dogs | petMD


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I wondered if it could be a knee thing too. If so, do I have to wait until he's having symptoms for it to be diagnosed accurately? He's not limping or in pain right now, so it seems to be something that comes and goes. Would the vet be able to tell if he has an issue even when it's not bothering him at the time?

He's very active and athletic, and I don't want to limit that unnecessarily. But I wonder if I should be limiting the amount of running and jumping he does beyond what he opts to do himself? I've also been thinking of getting him started in agility later this year (the trainer really thinks we should do it, and I also think he'd love it), so I'm concerned about red flags.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Bring him in your vet, he/she can tell you better what's going on. Self limiting or avoiding doing certain things is a sign of discomfort/pain. If he tore a ligament your would know, but having the kneecap pop in and out of place, or permanently out of place causes different symptoms like self limiting.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I spent the last 2 1/2 years watching knee troubles in my tpoo Beatrice, who after having both knees fixed runs around like the 3 yr old she is.

It's just better to know what's going on


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes! Have the Vet check for a cruciate ligament tear........... sometimes a minor tear will heal with enforced rest( 6-8 weeks!!!) but usually surgery is called for ultimately!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy does this when her back is playing up and pinching her sciatic nerve. It could be knee, another joint, ligament, spine - all sorts of things. I would talk to your vet, and take him sooner rather than later if he is self limiting and not improving rapidly.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Darly does something similar and she's been diagnosed with luxating patellar. She used to skip every now and then when walking then go back to normal. She's a massive wuss and cries at anything yet has never made a noise with regards to this. She plays as normal just skips here and there. She wees with it half in the air as if she's half cocking her leg! If it touch or massage it, it makes no difference; she doesn't flinch or seem bothered. The vet says it's best to get operated on but wait until she's one, next month. I am reluctant for surgery and have heard many dogs just compensate and also that surgery doesn't always work.

It does sound like Archie could be suffering with this too, as one of the tell tell signs is the fact it's intermittent.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Not saying this is Archie's problem... but, my older cross has luxating patellas as well and has exhibited similar symptoms to what you described since about two/three years old, but intermittently. 

-random limps
-no response when leg is touched
-reluctance to jump

He gained some weight and was really struggling with them for a while as few years ago; they got bad enough that we had to carry him up and down stairs, lift to the bed/couch and really limit exercise to let it heal up (don't let that scare you!).

I can pop the kneecap back in place myself if he needs it, but usually he can pop it back into place himself. Stops, limps, moves his leg funnily and moves on. No suggestion of surgery for him from the vet. Think his are a grade 1 edging to a grade 2 luxation (grade 4 is the highest). Over the last two years, he's lost nearly a couple pounds and I have put him on a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement in the last year. The supplement has made a huge difference. We have been symptom free for a year with the gluc/ch supplement.

We are careful to slowly build up any exercise and to make sure that it is all low impact (minimal cement, only free choice running [doesn't jog with me anymore], steps for the bed, no sudden long walks, etc.). There are muscle strength exercises that are supposed to help if this is a problem. Haven't tried them myself.

We get the vet to check the patellas routinely to make sure they aren't degrading. Vet says as long as he is moving well, asymptomatic and "feeling good" there is no need to take corrective measures (surgery). Weight management for us is key.

Hoping it is just a small muscle sprain/strain that will heal up quickly and not a chronic skeletal issue! Your vet should know best, but you have some good ideas from here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Archie's leg trouble  Maizie has some intermittent issue in her right hind leg where she lifts it up a bit, especially after running. She never yelps, and she still runs and jumps. It's one of those things I've put on the backburner because it doesn't seem to really bother her, but I agree with the others, best to get these things checked out. Thank goodness they're insured, right?  Keep us posted.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sorry archie is hurt. I was wondering if you have his xrays. If so, it can tell you whether it is a ligament or bone issue. It might still be a good idea to have him xrayed again just to rule out any new injuries. One of Lucky's brothers has Osteoarthritis, which is genetic and I had him xrayed but he is completely in the clear. I think a vet exam and xray would give you a peace of mind.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks so much, everyone! It does sound like it's probably a luxating patella, though I've seen where back issues like IVDD can cause similar symptoms. It's also good to know I'm not crazy...my parents growing up were very "If the dog isn't actively yelping or crying, it's probably fine," so sometimes I can't tell if I'm overreacting or not.  

It does sound like with any of the options, it's better to catch it sooner rather than later, so I'll go ahead and call the vet to get it checked out. We didn't get x-rays when the vet checked his knees last year - she just did a physical exam and checked their flexibility/movement since he wasn't having issues and that was all the insurance needed. I'm sure glad we have it on record that it's not pre-existing, if that's what it ends up being! And I'm definitely glad we got them insured.

It's going to be a bummer if this winds up being a chronic/ongoing thing...he LOVES being active and running and jumping like a maniac, so I'd hate to see anything limit that too much.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Trauma also can cause a knee cap to pop out as well, soooooo

Good Luck here's hoping it's something minor


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

PUPDATE! We went to the vet this morning. She examined his back, hips, and knees. She found that his back right knee is "loose," but she was unable to completely pop it out of the socket. So there is some very minor patellar luxation, but nothing to worry about. If she had to grade it, she'd say it was grade 1. She suspects some of the symptoms I've been seeing are just minor injuries from being so active (he loves to jump, spin, run flat-out...so it's definitely possible). But if I start seeing him limp, skip, etc. on a consistent basis then I should definitely come back.

She recommended I start supplementing with glucosamine and omega 3 (fish oil). She mentioned Dasuquin and Welactin - does anyone have experience with those brands?

I asked her whether she thought we should avoid agility training, since I've been considering it. She thought agility might actually be a good thing, as it would give him a more controlled way to channel his energy instead of letting him just go wild as he's apt to. So I figure we can at least get started and see what happens. The vet suggested we wait at least 4 weeks so the supplements can build up in his system.

I'm glad we went - I'm so relieved it wasn't something worse. Here's hoping his knee stays the same and he manages not to injure it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief! Thanks for the update and best wishes on his performance career. I will be cheering for you two!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The best thing I did for my back since a bad car accident was being consistent with back exercises. It helps to have strong muscles. Agility is a lot of fun!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the update!

Glad it was nothing too serious! Luxating patellas are very easy to manage given they're low grade - slowly buildup exercise, keep dog fit and toned and supplement if necessary. 

Not sure of the ones that your vet suggested (there are so many out there), but this is the supplement that has made a HUGE difference for my dog:

https://www.wellytails.com/products...g-rx-supplement-173-6-10-oz-30-x-5-75g-scoops

We went from limping almost daily for a month and re-injuring easily after that month to no limps at all in the last year. Was about 2 weeks before I noticed a difference and after a month was a big difference.

Hope supplementing helps and it resolves itself!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so happy that Archie is going to be fine! Yeah, build up those muscles Archie so you can 'fly' thru those agility courses!!!!! I've heard really good things about supplementing with glucosamine and omega 3, so good luck with that!!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I figured it was knees, Cayenne was jumping at the back door and yelped, and started limping, them was ok. Took her to the vets he said a loose knee cap also, but not bad.


----------

